# Lindberg Truck question..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i found this truck from my sister's attic and i have no idea what it is. it got 2 screws on it like it can fit on tjet? sad to say i dont even have one tjet chassis to try it on. all i see on bottom says the lindberg line and camper 22 on top. the body and chassis are plastic. its missing front wheels. 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's a Mini Lindy model, and originally also came with a Camper on top. People do convert these, and so they are desirable. Does that answer your question ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are pretty cool Wes. It looks like the Chevy version. I've heard they did a Ford with a camper too. Bummer they didn't make a Dodge to complete the set.  . They are too long for a standard LWB T Jet. You can drill a new hole between the LWB and the shoe hangers, but you'll need wheels with an inside hub for shoe clearance. With the camper gets a little more coin on the bay. It was also released later without the camper, and had a rollbar to fill the slots behind the cab. I just bought a Chevy version with the camper top for 10.50 shipped. If you want, send it my way as partial payment when you have another project for me. Mine's missing the glass.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You'll probably come out on the lesser end, but I'd trade you a Dodge for it.... RM


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

My conversion



















You really need the camper top or create a tonneau cover because you have to cut the bed to create clearance. Need to shave wheel wells somewhat and install a new front screw post.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wes, it has just the right amount of "patina" on it too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> ... i dont even have one tjet chassis to try it on.
> 
> Wes


My kind of racer Wes... :thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

This is what I used the camper for:




The cab on the 6x6 is also a Mini-Lindy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool, I just got one of those. Thanks for the info!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man, that set up kicks butt!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for the info! appreciate it. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by WesJY View Post
... i dont even have one tjet chassis to try it on. 

Wes 



NTxSlotCars said:


> My kind of racer Wes... :thumbsup:


LOL! maybe i ll try tyco chassis under it??? 

Wes


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL! maybe i ll try tyco chassis under it??? 


Go for it! I think a Tyco S chassis would be cool!
This Mini-Lindy F350 is sporting a modified Atlas inline chassis.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

MEV sells the 72 chevy pickup truck coppyed from the mini lindy made to fit tjets ,
and resindude sells a copy of the mini lindy 66 gmc tow truck shortened to fit a tjet chassis.. mini lindy models are great for tjet conversions .the mini lindy 67 chevy van fits the tyco twinmill real good ,
I cut the twinmill body down and use it for a body mount clip..
oddrods that 47 chevy stocker is real cool and I like your haulers too..
it looks like the red ford 6x6 needs a engine ....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That 6X6 needs a bath and a paint job!! I love the weathered look!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I shortened the bed by cutting the body in two at the front of the bed. I removed the front of the bed just behind the two square boxes that are on each side and rejoined the two sections for a great fit on a T-Jet chassis. A nice easy custom that looks great!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

bobwoodly said:


> My conversion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

looking at it from the bottom , one of those jl/aw tjet chassis would fit the wheelbase better LOL. there longer..
when buying these trucks try to get the screw together ones .
the snapfit ones aren't made as nice ..
they are a cheaper version of this truck ..
I have both kinds..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I just got a Lindberg Dune Buggy yesterday, as a "Freebie" the seller threw in with the auction lot i won.. Its the first one i've ever seen and i had to look them up to see what they were..lol


----------

